# Advice choosing a factory built singlespeed



## MoG (13 Dec 2014)

Hi folks,
As the title says, looking to choose the best sub £600 singlespeed, preferably one with a flip flop so I can try fixed once I have mastered the fine art of single speed.

My employer has just joined cyclescheme.co.uk and I want to take advantage of this as I will never have enough cash to buy outright (4 young daughters make sure of that!) 

I like the bullhorn look, and have spotted the Plug 1 in Evans, the Mango range, and really really liked the Quella bikes (only to find out that cyclescheme is about the only ride to work scheme that they are not members of!!)

Any advice will be greatly appreciated, as I say any bike needs to be available on cyclescheme.

Evans do have my size Plug 1 2014 and 2015, I noticed that although the bike looks the same, some components have changed, does anyone know which is the better spec please? 
Thanks loads


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2014)

This would be my choice and may still be yet when our C2W scheme starts again in the new year, £550.


----------



## Paul.G. (13 Dec 2014)

I looked at the Quella, some really nice looking bikes but in the end I've chopped up my Colnago Master and decided to make it into a single speed (too old for fixed) I've gone for bull horn bars rather than flat or drops.


----------



## Pottsy (13 Dec 2014)

Paul.G. said:


> I looked at the Quella, some really nice looking bikes but in the end I've chopped up my Colnago Master and decided to make it into a single speed (too old for fixed) I've gone for bull horn bars rather than flat or drops.



A Colnago Master is a classic and normally stunning bike. Can I ask the age, what chopping up means and how can you make it single-speed but not fixed?

I'm just a bit horrified at the thought of such a frame with bull horns and an unusual build! Sorry, perhaps I'm just getting old :-)


----------



## Paul.G. (13 Dec 2014)

Pottsy said:


> A Colnago Master is a classic and normally stunning bike. Can I ask the age, what chopping up means and how can you make it single-speed but not fixed?
> 
> I'm just a bit horrified at the thought of such a frame with bull horns and an unusual build! Sorry, perhaps I'm just getting old :-)


Its five years old, its the steel framed Master XLite. I had it built to my size etc, even down to hand built wheels and Campag throughout but I just got bored with road cycling and favour my cross bike on almost every ride, on and off road. So rather than it sit there looking all sad and lonely I thought why not turn it into a single speed and have some fun on it. I bought a single speed conversion kit from Charlie bike monger which simply slides over the freewheel. New chain and a single 39 teeth front chain ring. Short cross bike brake levers on the end of the bull horns, job done! Down side is all the bits are hidden by the Mrs as they are part of my Christmas presents so guess what I will be doing Christmas day evening!!


----------



## Cycleops (13 Dec 2014)

This could get confusing @potsy and @Pottsy !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (13 Dec 2014)

Too old for fixed! What utter nonsense, I ride 6000 miles plus on fixed every year and I'm 55, there's plenty older than me on here as well!


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Dec 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Too old for fixed! What utter nonsense, I ride 6000 miles plus on fixed every year and I'm 55, there's plenty older than me on here as well!


Originally I wanted to go fixed but its very hilly round here which put me off the idea. I will see how I get on with the ss then I might get a new wheel built with a flip flop hub. How do you find hills on the fixie?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (14 Dec 2014)

I'm a bit of a masochist,so i enjoy hill climbing,up to around %15-18, after that it's just too much like hard work,
Hilly in Reading?? surely not,mere pimples compared to cycling in the Pennines!
I ride on 46/17 for the hills, 46/14 for flattish routes


----------



## MoG (14 Dec 2014)

Thanks for your replies folks. Somehow feel none the wiser though !
The 2014 specs are,
The classic Charge Plug 1 2014 Singlespeed Bike: Simple, tough and reliable. Built around a clean, elegant frame and fitted with our award-winning saddle and grips. A true low maintenance bicycle.





Frame:
Cro-mo

Fork:
Steel

Number of Gears:
1

Chainset:
Shield track

Chainrings:
42T

Bottom Bracket:
Tange Seiki fully sealed

Cassette:
DNP 16t FW

Chain:
YBN S10CR

Pedals:
Wellgo alloy trekking

Brakeset:
Promax RC482

Handlebars:
Charge Slice

Stem:
Shield road, 31.8mm

Headset:
FSA TH-882

Grips:
Charge U-Bend 45

Rims:
Charge Urban doublewall

Front Hub:
Charge shield, fully sealed bearing
Rear Hub:
Charge shield, fully sealed bearing flip-flop
Front Tyre:
Charge Coaster, 32c tyres

Rear Tyre:
Charge Coaster, 32c tyres

Saddle:
Charge Spoon

Seatpost:
Shield alloy

Seat Binder:
Single bolt

Weight:
Not Specified
the 2015 specs are,
Frame:
Charge steel Cro-mo D/T & C/S

Fork:
Charge Whisk Steel

Number of Gears:
0

Chainset:
Shield Track

Chainrings:
42T

Bottom Bracket:
FSA sealed

Cassette:
DNP 16t FW / 16t Fixed cog

Chain:
1/8 Shortlink

Pedals:
Wellgo Alloy trekking

Brakeset:
Promax RC482 Long reach

Brake Levers:
Pro-Max 239A

Handlebars:
Charge Slice

Stem:
Shield alloy

Headset:
FSA TH-882

Grips:
Charge U-Bend 45 degrees

Rims:
Shield 700c double wall 32h

Front Hub:
Charge Shield Cartridge bearing

Rear Hub:
Charge Shield Cartridge bearing Flip flop

Spokes:
14G Stainless

Front Tyre:
Charge Coaster 700×32c

Rear Tyre:
Charge Coaster 700×32c

Saddle:
Charge Spoon

Seatpost:
Shield single bolt

Seat Binder:
Shield single bolt

Weight:
Not Specified
In your opinions, which specs are the best please?


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Dec 2014)

More usually, the hills find me...
Seriously, it's a compromise. You need to gear low enough that you can get up the hills, but high enough that you don't unscrew your hips on the way down.


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Dec 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm a bit of a masochist,so i enjoy hill climbing,up to around %15-18, after that it's just too much like hard work,
> Hilly in Reading?? surely not,mere pimples compared to cycling in the Pennines!
> I ride on 46/17 for the hills, 46/14 for flattish routes


I'm on the edge of the Chilterns just north of Reading so it is quite hilly but nothing like 15/18% as you've stated.


----------



## Paul.G. (14 Dec 2014)

MoG said:


> Thanks for your replies folks. Somehow feel none the wiser though !
> The 2014 specs are,
> The classic Charge Plug 1 2014 Singlespeed Bike: Simple, tough and reliable. Built around a clean, elegant frame and fitted with our award-winning saddle and grips. A true low maintenance bicycle.
> 
> ...


I wish I could help but its my first toe-dip into the world of single/fixed gear hence my easy option of converting my Colnago. The Charge Plug does look lovely though!


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2014)

Right on the top end of your budget but I do like the look of these

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/genesis/flyer-2015-singlespeed-bike-ec073930

currently I ride a fixed Pearson Touche which is about 7 years old.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2014)

I think if I wanted a fixed/ss bike I would build my own since it would be a much simpler proposition than a geared bike. (Also - ready-built geared bikes seem cheap for what they are, whereas read-built fixed/ss bikes often seem expensive and/or heavy for what they are.)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think if I wanted a fixed/ss bike I would build my own since it would be a much simpler proposition than a geared bike. (Also - ready-built geared bikes seem cheap for what they are, whereas read-built fixed/ss bikes often seem expensive and/or heavy for what they are.)


£550 for mine and I'm chuffed to bits. It would definitely cost a lot more to build.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> £550 for mine and I'm chuffed to bits. It would definitely cost a lot more to build.


I am baffled by people paying £1,000-odd for one-speed bikes that weigh well over 20 pounds and which do not have particularly amazing frames or wheels. There is no need for them to cost that much or weigh that much! EXAMPLE. (£950 and 22 lbs.)

£550 and 19-20 lbs is more like it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am baffled by people paying £1,000-odd for one-speed bikes that weigh well over 20 pounds and which do not have particularly amazing frames or wheels. There is no need for them to cost that much or weigh that much! EXAMPLE. (£950 and 22 lbs.)
> 
> £550 and 19-20 lbs is more like it!


Ha yeah I've seen that before....brooks grips and saddle don't cost £400! The best bargain by far remains to be the on-one pompino for £499 or less depending on whether they're on sale or not.


----------



## further (15 Dec 2014)

Single speed/fixed don't hold there value,buy one second hand,I just bought a No Logo for £35.00,ok not a brilliant bike but good to see if you like ss/fixed


----------



## DaveS (15 Dec 2014)

Seems manufacturers are afraid to build top end ss bikes. Not all of us ride ss because it can be cheap. Full carbon race frame with eccentric bottom bracket and race wheels, maybe 105 finishing kit? Lead me to it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Dec 2014)

further said:


> Single speed/fixed don't hold there value,buy one second hand,I just bought a No Logo for £35.00,ok not a brilliant bike but good to see if you like ss/fixed


I reckon it's the opposite of this, a quick look thought the classifieds of LFGSS seems to back me up. The pre-loved ss and fixies go for a higher percentage of the original price than the geared bikes.


----------

